# Speeding ticket question? Updated fri.



## Rivershot (Apr 2, 2011)

It was no April fools joke. I got my first ticket in 19yrs yesterday. 
 I have a question about what was written in the remarks section, in large print he wrote HOA and circled it, he also wrote ''S/B Alone''. Does anyone know what this stands for? He said he would keep it off my driving record, I think by calling it a violation of local ordinance, but I am unclear on this.
 For those that want details, 55 in 35, Byron Ga.


----------



## trckdrvr (Apr 2, 2011)

HOA..Home owners assoc? is he off duty and performing as private "cop" for the "home owners assoc."?

were you in a subdiv. or residential area?


----------



## merc123 (Apr 2, 2011)

I wouldn't think a private cop for HOA can give speeding tickets.  Like an off duty cop wearing his uniform in a bar can't theoretically arrest you.  He has to call an on-duty cop I believe.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Apr 2, 2011)

"S/B Alone" would mean you were traveling Southbound with no other vehicles around you....Don't have a clue about HOA.  Never heard of calling a speeding ticket a violation of a local ordinance....Was the code section 40-6-181?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Apr 2, 2011)

Very likely could be "Home Owners' Association".  There are several gated communities around here with rent-a-cops that write tickets and the courts honor them.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 2, 2011)

merc123 said:


> I wouldn't think a private cop for HOA can give speeding tickets.  Like an off duty cop wearing his uniform in a bar can't theoretically arrest you.  He has to call an on-duty cop I believe.



You might not want to rely on that information.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 2, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> You might not want to rely on that information.



I'm thinking a cop can arrest you regardless of being on or off duty.


----------



## Rivershot (Apr 2, 2011)

trckdrvr said:


> HOA..Home owners assoc? is he off duty and performing as private "cop" for the "home owners assoc."?
> 
> were you in a subdiv. or residential area?



I-75 frontage road, nothing but grass on one side and interstate on the other. Maybe the HOA is home owner association and that's why it wont affect my record. I don't know. I'll find out for sure next week after the ticket has had time to get to the clerks office.


----------



## GONoob (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm curious how hes going to keep it off your record. Isnt that the judge's decision?


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Apr 2, 2011)

There are many HOA's in the city area that love to issue tickets but i haven't paid them and haven't had a problem.


----------



## holton27596 (Apr 3, 2011)

hoa probaly stands for high occupancy lane. that explains why he designated tghat you were alone. you can usually drive faster in a hoa lane, but must be at least 2 peopole in vehicle, very common around dc.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 3, 2011)

holton27596 said:


> hoa probaly stands for high occupancy lane. that explains why he designated tghat you were alone. you can usually drive faster in a hoa lane, but must be at least 2 peopole in vehicle, very common around dc.



I don't know of any high occupancy lane that has a speed limit of 35mph..


----------



## merc123 (Apr 3, 2011)

holton27596 said:


> hoa probaly stands for high occupancy lane. that explains why he designated tghat you were alone. you can usually drive faster in a hoa lane, but must be at least 2 peopole in vehicle, very common around dc.



Isn't that HOV?


----------



## rospaw (Apr 4, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> You might not want to rely on that information.



x2.....


----------



## SFStephens (Apr 4, 2011)

There's no set standard for the comment section.  It's usually just shorthand things to help the issuing officer remember particulars of the traffic stop.  If I had to guess, I'd say HOA probably refers to Head-On Angle or something like that to indicate which antenna was used to pick up the vehicle.


----------



## jason4445 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well sometimes ( quickly glancing to the right and left) there is sort of a code between cops and traffic judges relating to the defendant's behavior at the traffic stop.  IF the offender is respectable to the officer that can be written in a code so the fine is what it usually is - but if the offender is yapping at the Officer the whole time about what the Offender thinks of the situation and Cops in general then a different code can be written and the fine the Judge sets can go way up.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2011)

SFStephens said:


> There's no set standard for the comment section.  It's usually just shorthand things to help the issuing officer remember particulars of the traffic stop.  If I had to guess, I'd say HOA probably refers to Head-On Angle or something like that to indicate which antenna was used to pick up the vehicle.



I'll second what SFS said. It's likely some type of shorthand the officer has developed for recall at a later date. A lot of guys at our department have their own shorthand for tickets.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 5, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> I'll second what SFS said. It's likely some type of shorthand the officer has developed for recall at a later date. A lot of guys at our department have their own shorthand for tickets.



Yup!!


----------



## KEG (Apr 5, 2011)

I got a ticket in Milledgeville (inside city limits).  The officer was nice enough to put court cost only on the ticket since I was in my company vehicle.  Didn't go on my record.


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 6, 2011)

I would go to the court date and stand before the prosecutor. Hopefully he is having a good day and has multiple cases of people with multiple offenses for DUI, and he will look at your record and cut you a break. Maybe cut the fine in half and no points. The judge will make the ultimate decision, but they usually listen to the prosecutor. BUT, it all depends on what kind of day he is having. I have no idea what the sanskript means.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 7, 2011)

Hoa for me is head on angle and s/b alone is southbound alone.   Judges know pretty much what it means as well.  And if they don't and you plead not guilty, at your next hearing, the officer will explain it to the judge and you too.  Just remember, when you go to court, you will have court fees as well as a fine if found guilty.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 7, 2011)

If you have the time, go to court, plead not guilty.  If the officer doesn't show up on the date they give you to come back, you get off scott free.  If he shows up, they'll find you guilty more than likely, and you'll pay the fine.

Worth a shot.  Worked for me a few times back in my younger, speeding days.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Apr 7, 2011)

19 years ticket free, 9 times out of ten they're going to just ask you to pay the court cost.


----------



## Rivershot (Apr 8, 2011)

HOA stand for Hold On Adjudication. Basically means pay the $203 fine and they just hold the ticket inhouse and not send it to the state, therefore no points on your record, kinda like a suspended sentence for a traffic ticket. I am just looking at it like a $203 donation.


----------



## Rivershot (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys. I'm going down there next week and pay it and be done with it. The clerk said she would ask the officer if the fine could be lowered, I'll let ya'll know if anything changes.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 8, 2011)

Rivershot said:


> Thanks for all the input guys. I'm going down there next week and pay it and be done with it. The clerk said she would ask the officer if the fine could be lowered, I'll let ya'll know if anything changes.



Holy Cow!  $203.00!!  Man...getting bent on that one.....


----------



## Buck Nasty (Apr 8, 2011)

Bucky T said:


> Holy Cow!  $203.00!!  Man...getting bent on that one.....



Well he was 20 mph over the posted limit......thats usually a pretty expensive ticket.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 8, 2011)

Bucky T said:


> Holy Cow!  $203.00!!  Man...getting bent on that one.....



That's not bad...Be glad you weren't ticketed in Cobb county...


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 8, 2011)

Guess it's been a while since I've been caught going 20 over the limit.

Got nabbed in Comer, Ga a few years back going 56 in a 35...

$110.00

I can see the fine being that high in a work zone or a school zone, but being in very light traffic in none of the above seems pretty steep to me.......


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 8, 2011)

Yup..if the cop was being nice, he would've droped it to 54 in a 35.  That 20 over will jack it up.

My wife just got pulled over in Oxford...I believe he put 53 or 54 in a 35.  $103 fine.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 8, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Yup..if the cop was being nice, he would've droped it to 54 in a 35.  That 20 over will jack it up.
> 
> My wife just got pulled over in Oxford...I believe he put 53 or 54 in a 35.  $103 fine.




Cop may have already been nice.

21 over would be super speeder.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Apr 8, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Yup..if the cop was being nice, he would've droped it to 54 in a 35.  That 20 over will jack it up.
> 
> My wife just got pulled over in Oxford...I believe he put 53 or 54 in a 35.  $103 fine.



Come on....everyone knows the places where Barney Fife hides in Oxford...... Next to the attorney's office, in the church parking lot, by the post office, and sometimes by the cemetery.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 8, 2011)

Buck Nasty said:


> Come on....everyone knows the places where Barney Fife hides in Oxford...... Next to the attorney's office, in the church parking lot, by the post office, and sometimes by the cemetery.



Don't get me started.  She was picking my daughter up from school coming sb on 81.  It was by the cemetery.  She drives that route every day...she knows better....but I didn't tell her that   Just a lack of concentration and she got nailed.  It happens.

At least he didn't bother her about the dark tint.  I thought for sure she'd probably have gotten something for that.


----------



## merc123 (Apr 9, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Cop may have already been nice.
> 
> 21 over would be super speeder.



You sure?  I thought it was anywhere 85+ and 75 on a two lane highway.  

You could do 55 in a 25 MPH zone and not be a super speeder...reckless driving...but not super speeder.


----------



## butshot (Apr 9, 2011)

merc123 said:


> You sure?  I thought it was anywhere 85+ and 75 on a two lane highway.
> 
> You could do 55 in a 25 MPH zone and not be a super speeder...reckless driving...but not super speeder.



Absolutely right. Super speeder is 85 and over on Expressway and 75 on 2 lane .


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Apr 9, 2011)

merc123 said:


> You sure?  I thought it was anywhere 85+ and 75 on a two lane highway.
> 
> You could do 55 in a 25 MPH zone and not be a super speeder...reckless driving...but not super speeder.





butshot said:


> Absolutely right. Super speeder is 85 and over on Expressway and 75 on 2 lane .




O,K.

I don't drive that fast, so for once I didn't actually look it up.


----------



## huntin1 (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW! Here in ND 55 mph in a 35 zone is $25. And our Municipal court does not access court fees on most traffic violations.


huntin1


----------



## merc123 (Apr 9, 2011)

I got a 78 in a 55 in Hall County.  I think it was $185 or so.


----------



## JHannah92 (Apr 11, 2011)

I got a 77 in a 55 in Butler (taylor co.) a few years back, only $98.


----------



## stasher1 (Apr 12, 2011)

I got popped for doing 74 in a 55 while I was in Benton, KY over the summer. It was entirely my fault, though. I had borrowed my brother-in-law's Infiniti, and it's just so much smoother than my Suburban that I wasn't paying attention to how fast I was going.

Cop was nice enough to write it up as 70 in a 55, but it still cost me $173.


----------

